# Ha ha.... :0)



## jalapino (Oct 24, 2013)

Ha ha!!! done it...so chuffed!!  just checked my weight as misses said I look skinny!!! (( blushes )) and I have finally lost that stone!!!.....not sure where I misplaced it but yay!!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2013)

Terrific news Ant!  Well done!


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 24, 2013)

Well done Ant - add it to the Total 2013 if you haven't already done it.


----------



## jalapino (Oct 24, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Well done Ant - add it to the Total 2013 if you haven't already done it.



Oooo!!! how you do that?......thankyou alan...im so chuffed!!!


----------



## jalapino (Oct 24, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Oooo!!! how you do that?......thankyou alan...im so chuffed!!!



I just looked leelee....im such a twit lol!!!


----------

